# Help with lm_sensors

## Neo

Hi,

When I type " sensors-detect" I get these messages:

Do you want to probe now? (YES/no): 

Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Use driver `i2c-viapro' for device 00:07.4: VIA Technologies VT82C686 Apollo ACPI

Use driver `i2c-riva' for device 01:00.0: GeForce2 MX

Probe succesfully concluded

 We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

Load `i2c-viapro' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no): 

modprobe: Can't locate module i2c-viapro

Loading failed ()... skipping.

My question  is where can I get this module? I went to /lib/modules/ 2.4.19-r1/kernel/drivers/i2c/ and I found none "i2c-viapro.o". 

Thanks for your help.

----------

## Psychephylax

I found this on a different board using Google about the missing module

Try 'depmod'. Then 'modprobe -l' and make sure i2c-viapro is listed.

Hope that helps

----------

## Neo

Hi,

I did what you said "depmod" then "modprobe -l" but i2c-viapro is still not listed. I only get these lines:

...

...

/lib/modules/2.4.19-r1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-algo-bit.o

/lib/modules/2.4.19-r1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-algo-pcf.o

/lib/modules/2.4.19-r1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.o

/lib/modules/2.4.19-r1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-dev.o

/lib/modules/2.4.19-r1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-elektor.o

/lib/modules/2.4.19-r1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-elv.o

/lib/modules/2.4.19-r1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-philips-par.o

/lib/modules/2.4.19-r1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-proc.o

/lib/modules/2.4.19-r1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-velleman.o

/lib/modules/2.4.19-r1/kernel/drivers/net/dummy.o

...

...

...

 *Psychephylax wrote:*   

> I found this on a different board using Google about the missing module
> 
> Try 'depmod'. Then 'modprobe -l' and make sure i2c-viapro is listed.
> 
> Hope that helps

 

----------

## rogue

i had the same problem as you (different chipset though), but i think i found the solution.  When you emerge lm_sensors, if you don't have i2c support in your kernel, then it doesn't create the i2c-**** modules needed for your chipsets.  Make modules for i2c in the kernel (it's in character devices->i2c or something like that), and then re-emerge lm_sensors, and then you can run sensors-detect and it should be able to tell you what you need to add to your modules.autoload and modules.d/aliases file.  This worked for me, hope it works for you.

----------

